# Headaches and migraines



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had a headache/migraine since about the weekend now, on and off  It's the reason I've not been posting as much as I normally would- it hurts to look at a screen for too long. It feels like I have the biggest hangover in the entire history of hangovers yet I haven't drunk a thing. I suspect that the gig the other night didn't help although strangely I didn't feel ill at all through it.

I have been taking over the counter painkillers but my head just laughs at them! I have some prescription migraine pills- Sumitriptan but I'm trying to hold off taking them because I know they'll knock me out completely lol....

I don't normally get them this bad so maybe I'm being a wuss about them- because I'm not used to tons of headaches normally :?

I should go to the doctor I know, but getting an appointment is near impossible there- I have to ring at a certain time in the morning and am usually on hold for at least half an hour :grumpy:

Just wondered if anyone had any home-remedies or any suggestions for getting rid of a very persistend headache?! :?


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get bad headaches and the only thing that has helped besides prescription pain meds is to go to bed in a dark quiet room... sorry that I am not much help


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 12, 2009)

Sometimes a head massage helps me. If Steve is willing, get him to sit on the sofa and you on the floor between his legs facing away from him, and have him gently massage your scalp and neck. Even if it doesn't make the headache go away, it feels really nice and relaxing and can help with any tension you are holding in your neck/facial muscles.

Headaches are a pain in the butt, not long ago I had one that just wouldn't leave for weeks, turned out it was a neck issue combined with a bit of stress. My doc prescribed me some anti inflamatories (voltaren), and that I should go lay down in a darkened room with something over my eyes. 

He also told me that headaches can be a sinus thing, that we can have pain in our heads from other issues around our face/neck/shoulders.

I've had a headache for a while now myself, because my neck is out of sorts, it's started to get very annoying, and I get migraines, so I know how you feel.

I find with migraines that the pain never really goes until it feels like going anyway, I hate them.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooh I might try the massage idea, thanks for that one  I guess it can't hurt!

I have a really bad cold at the moment, and the headaches started a few days after the cold started getting rough, so I wonder if it's a sinus-y thing with that.... 


I can't imagine getting them all the time though, as in regularly, that must really suck! I'm sorry! :hug:


----------



## Becca (Mar 12, 2009)

Jen I have exactlly the same as you!
I get migranes and have headaches loads 

I know Cafffeine helps migranes (coke, tea, coffee) and sleep!
But I dunno about the normal headaches either :/


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

I get really bad headaches when my sinuses are all blocked up, I take solpha sinus tablets, they work really well.


----------



## BethM (Mar 12, 2009)

I get really bad sinus headaches, sometimes for weeks at a time. If it's sinus, it will be either where your cheek bones are, or your forehead. 

I've found that caffiene actually makes the pain worse for me. It constricts your blood vessels, which can raise your blood pressure, and that increases head pain for me. (Great for a sunburn, though.)

I can't offer much of a remedy, though. I normally stick withTylenol, even though it doesn't make the pain stop.My sinus problems are sobad, headache pain is just a part of life for me.:expressionless Oh, one thing I do use, is one of those gel eye masks, I keep 2 of them in my refrigerator. When they're really cold, lie downwith one on your eyes. I keep the second oneso I can switchthem when the first one warms up. This works well for sinus pain, but might not make a difference for a different kind of headache.


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 12, 2009)

Advil Liquid-Gels . Thier a little peice of heaven when you have a migraine. 
Take one of those and go take a bubble bath. =)


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2009)

My art teacher sometimes gets really bad migranes, so bad she has to go the ER and get shots. 

I talked to her once about migranes because I have gotten them before, but not super bad like her.
She told me that she wraps a gauze wrap(like you wear if you hurt your arm) around her head above her eyes really tightly, it takes the pressure off quite a bit. And she also lays down in a dark room. 

I think she may have said something else but I don't remember. Hope that helps though!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I'd heard that caffiene makes headaches worse as well. I've not had any for days now....

I stupidly took one of the migraine pills I was prescribed a while back- they used to think my dizziness was related to migraines, but turned out it wasn't. Anyway, they've made me feel worse 

I don't know if it is an actual migraine or a headache- the whole of my forehead hurts, plus all along the sides of my head, and all down the sides of my face. My jaw really aches as well :expressionless Very strange....

The pain is so so so bad as well. I can barely move my head- I'm lying down now mostly with my eyes closed but looking at the forum every now and then, and I'm nearly in tears with it 

Going to the doctors in the morning I think- I hope they can fit me in!


I also have just got a very bad case of the hiccups lol! The jerky movement is not helping my head at all- I'm going to take a shot of vinegar because that always gets rid of them.... Very random that I should get them all of a sudden like this!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2009)

I like a dark room and a warm heat pack on my face. Sometimes I'll lie on a heating back massage pad too. Aleve helps a good bit. Tylenol never does anything for me.

Some of mine are migraines, from my fibromyalgia. I took one of my husband's migraine meds once and was literally on the floor feeling like my brain was going to explode. Never again.

Angela


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jen, I feel your pain, my head is pounding! I have literally had the most rubbish stressful week though, so I think it is just due to that as I never usually get headaches. I'm hoping a chill-out fest this weekend will do the trick as painkillers aren't helping at all...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

The way it's coming down your face sounds like sinuses.


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 12, 2009)

i agree with irishbunny it does sound like sinus.. have you tried sinus meds?


----------



## BethM (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree that Advil LiquiGels are fast-acting. I can't take them, though, because they kill my stomach. They are probably fine if you're not taking them all the time, but since I've got a headache more days than I don't (plus arthritis pain), the chemicals are too harsh for me. Might be worth trying out, though, if you can get them. Just don't take more than the package recommended!

Until you see your doctor, you probably won't know for sure if it's your sinuses. But the lower sinus cavities are right above where your upper teeth are, and sinus pressure can cause jaw pain. 

I can very lightly tap on my forehead and cheekbones, and get a little pain burst, when my sinuses are irritated and/or swollen. My sinus problems are pretty extreme, though. I can sometimes tell when the weather is about to change, I'll get a sinus headache when the air pressure starts changing.

Good luck getting in to the doctor, I hope they can figure it out.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 13, 2009)

I see a massage therapist and she can tell from the tension in my neck/head area if I have a headache - she can tweak some muscle on either side of my neck and poof - the headache will go away.

They have an over the counter thing that is homeopathic here in the States called "Head On" - I have used it (only because the commercials were just awful) and the stuff works! 

For migraines I do the dark room thing - I get all sorts of halos and visuals before they hit so I get some warning one is on the way.

Good luck... maybe snuggle with Dotty in a dark room...

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2009)

You guys should be doctors!!

I went to see my doctor this morning because I was no better, and he says he thinks I have sinusitis. He tapped my sinuses and owwwieeeee they hurt lol. Along with the cold thing I've been having the past week, he is pretty sure that's what's causing the headaches.

So now I have a course of cefalexin, plus some super duper painkillers to help the headaches. 

I've been chilling on the sofa all afternoon and drinking plenty of water. I still have the headache but not as bad as yesterday and the painkillers are helping. I have co-dydramol and diclufenic lol. I am soooo immune to pain medictions it's not funny! I have to have strong stuff every time....


At least I know what it is now and hopefully it should clear up soon. Never again will I take migraine meds either. What awful things! :shock:


----------



## BethM (Mar 13, 2009)

Did your doctor say anything about rinsing your sinuses?

When I've got a sinus infection, or if I've been around a lot of dust, or pollen counts are up, I rinse my sinuses out with warm salt water. It really helps to flush stuff out. I have been able to clear up mild infections without antibiotics, and to prevent a few, with the rinsing. I really recommend it, though some people aren't comfortable with doing it, which I understand. It is a little strange at first! 

I'm glad you were able to get into the doctor, and to get some medicine for it. I know that sinusitis can make you miserable.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Did your doctor say anything about rinsing your sinuses?
> 
> When I've got a sinus infection, or if I've been around a lot of dust, or pollen counts are up, I rinse my sinuses out with warm salt water. It really helps to flush stuff out. I have been able to clear up mild infections without antibiotics, and to prevent a few, with the rinsing. I really recommend it, though some people aren't comfortable with doing it, which I understand. It is a little strange at first!
> 
> I'm glad you were able to get into the doctor, and to get some medicine for it. I know that sinusitis can make you miserable.


He didn't mention anything about that...... How would you rinse your sinuses?! That sounds a little...... uncomfortable? lol! :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 13, 2009)

Do they sell neti pots at pharmacies by you? They do here. My doctor recommends it too. They're little pots made to pour saline into your nose for sinus cleaning. You can also get bottles of saline made for pouring into your nose too. I'd rather not do that (hate hate hate getting water up my nose when swimming), but I have started using saline nasal sprays and I have a vaporizer for if I do get a bad cold, as I'm allergic to decongestants. 

A good way to soothe (and clear) sinuses is to get a vaporizor or get a pot of water boiling gently, then add a drop or two of pure eucalyptus oil and/or mint oil. Careful, it's strong stuff and it's overpowering for some people. I buy my pure oils at a local health food store, but you can sometimes find pure mint in cooking sections of grocery stores.


----------



## BethM (Mar 13, 2009)

For sinus rinses, I use a product made by a company called NeilMed. It's an 8-ounce bottle with a large rounded top; the bottle is squishy and if you put the top against one nostril and squeeze the bottle, it will force the water into your sinuses, and it will come out the other nostril. I do it over the bathroom sink, my doctor said it can be done in the shower, too. I use a warm salt-solution that helps to clean out the sinus passages and it helps to reduce swelling. (I get polyps in my sinuses, so that's pretty important for me.)

NeilMedhas a website, and it looks like they sell their products in the UK, Canada, New Zealand, as well as the US. I've seen similar products made by different brands.

There are also neti pots, those rely more on gravity and such, I prefer the bottle where I can control the speed and pressure. (For heavy-duty rinsing, I also have a special tip for my WaterPik, but most people don't need that!) Like I said, it does take some getting used to, and some people just don't like it. But I do recommend it for anyone with sinus issues.


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a really bad headache, took neurofen and it went away - I think its coming back :/


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

Neurofen wasn't working for me at all. My headache laughed at Neurofen! :grumpy:

I got Voltarol in the end, which is an over the counter anti-inflammatory, but it's expensive. And they put you through the 3rd degree to get it! 

I'm finding that my headache keeps coming back if I don't take the painkillers regularly enough :expressionless


And rinsing your sinuses sounds..... scary! I don't think I could be brave enough to do that. I have used sinus sprays etc before though, can't remember what it was. I might have to go and get one tomorrow and see if that helps!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> And rinsing your sinuses sounds..... scary! I don't think I could be brave enough to do that.



I just use warm water over the bathroom sink. I cup my hands with water over my nose and slowly draw water up without inhaling the water.Repeat several times. You get use to it and when your sinus passages get moist enough, you can blow your nose.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And rinsing your sinuses sounds..... scary! I don't think I could be brave enough to do that.
> ...


That doesn't sound as scary...... I might think about that....


What probably doesn't help is that I blow my nose wrong! You know how you're only supposed to blow one nostril at a time? I do both at the same time :expressionless I had a terrible bad cold and sinus infection about 2 years ago when my ears kept popping really badly. Still to this day I wonder if it doesn't have anything to do with my dizziness, because it started RIGHT at the same time as that infection :?


----------

